
Ask HN: Giving up on Remote Product Gig search – alternative roles? - win_ini
I’m an experienced Product Manager with over 10 years of experience in the B2B SaaS marketing technology space.  I’ve worked extensively with Sales, marketing and CS to launch successful products and features (created new products that now deliver $6m ARR, managed a $22m ARR product) as well as acting as a technical resource for large enterprise deals.  My background is customer success and moved into PM, but I’ve launched API’s and am fairly technical, but no CS degree. After working remotely for several years and managing some team members during that time - I’m looking for my next gig.  Head of Product or some such title - but am willing to be an Individual Contributor too.<p>BUT, despite this experience - Product Management is viewed as a core function in a business - there is clearly some bias against it being a remote position in many companies.   I get it. Well, at least I’ve heard that objection often enough.I’d really like to stay located where I am with my family, it’s much more affordable than the bay Area and is about 2.5 hours away.  There&#x27;s no local tech-scene really.<p>I’m starting to give up on finding a remote product gig and was wondering if anyone had successfully transitioned from PM to another role that they enjoyed doing remotely.
======
gt2
I would look for remote-first/remote-only companies. They surely would love to
meet a great product manager who understands how remote work goes.

Also, being only 2.5 hours from the bay area doesn't sound bad. Why not look
for on-site gigs and commute a few days and push to work remotely a few days
as well. If you're convincing enough to hire, you will find some gigs that
allow their product manager to work a flexible schedule and remote
sometimes/up to half the time. Anecdotal but I've seen product managers at
several FAANGS do this, and even more often at startups. Good luck!

~~~
win_ini
Thanks, it’s a great point and I think I just didn’t feel comfortable asking
frankly. What are the typical arrangements? Hotels expensed?

do you think a series A/B firm would be open to this?

~~~
gt2
Unless traveling more than 2 hours away, or maybe if you are a high profile
hire, you would be on your own for lodging. I meant to commute in up to 2
hours to SF for the days you are there (2-4 days a week) and telecommute the
others. If you are good, you can get this arrangement and it might be worth it
to you.

Any kind of company would be open to it. Good people are hard to find and a
day or 2 a week telecommuting is extremely common in tech, even in product
management or other high touch positions. I've seen and heard of it in
startups as well as FAANG.

